# Customs Question!



## daisybeth (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello, I am currently waiting for my spouse visa to be granted.
As a hobby/side job, I make handmade wooden jewellery - I just read here (agriculture.gov.au) that all WOODEN items should be declared on entry. 
Can anyone tell me if I should even TRY to take all my stock into Australia with me? If I declare it, what might happen? What do I need to prove that it is what I say it is? Would it be a better option to send the pieces in the mail? Thank you! Daisy


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

daisybeth said:


> Hello, I am currently waiting for my spouse visa to be granted.
> As a hobby/side job, I make handmade wooden jewellery - I just read here (agriculture.gov.au) that all WOODEN items should be declared on entry.
> Can anyone tell me if I should even TRY to take all my stock into Australia with me? If I declare it, what might happen? What do I need to prove that it is what I say it is? Would it be a better option to send the pieces in the mail? Thank you! Daisy


You have no choice, either way you are required to declare them.
If you do bring them with you and there is no problem they will be returned to you, if they need treatment you have the option of paying for the treatment and having them returned or electing to have them destroyed.
If you dont declare them they can be confiscated and destroyed and you can be fined. 
Parcels are also inspected so the same procedure applies.


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

daisybeth said:


> Hello, I am currently waiting for my spouse visa to be granted. As a hobby/side job, I make handmade wooden jewellery - I just read here (agriculture.gov.au) that all WOODEN items should be declared on entry. Can anyone tell me if I should even TRY to take all my stock into Australia with me? If I declare it, what might happen? What do I need to prove that it is what I say it is? Would it be a better option to send the pieces in the mail? Thank you! Daisy


You can get them fumigated and certified in your home country. Bring the certification with you.

You must declare and it's a 5 minute procedure (max) at inspection.


----------



## daisybeth (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok thank you for the information. I am worried they will find a reason to take the things off me, if it's not about the wood it might be about bringing items to sell. I've found a shop here to take my items  Thanks again!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

daisybeth said:


> Ok thank you for the information. I am worried they will find a reason to take the things off me, if it's not about the wood it might be about bringing items to sell. I've found a shop here to take my items  Thanks again!


Declare them and pay the taxes and duties, and you should be OK there.

I would make sure I had a full detailed list of every item though, with values, and probably contact customs before you go, just to try to keep things easy.

People do have things confiscated if customs are not satisfied, and people try to avoid duties etc.


----------



## daisybeth (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you for the advice! But like I said I'm not going to take a chance. I've found a shop in the UK to take my items so I'm going to leave them. It would break my heart if they had to be confiscated or destroyed - it's just not worth it!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

daisybeth said:


> Thank you for the advice! But like I said I'm not going to take a chance. I've found a shop in the UK to take my items so I'm going to leave them. It would break my heart if they had to be confiscated or destroyed - it's just not worth it!


Good choice!


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

It is actually no hassle at all. I often have work trips to places such as Africa and often bring wooden things back. I declare them. They have a quick glance as I go through customs and that's it.


----------

